# Inshor Fishing



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Will be in town a few days and would enjoy chasing some specks and reds. Im in fir the necessities, fuel, food, and beverages. Any day, or nigt, will work.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Town as in Pcola? Sheepshead suffice? Have tackle?


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep. Pcola. Never really targeted sheepies. Hate to say it but I'm kinda ignorant on how to fish for them.


----------

